

Recruiting Drops at Business Schools  - vaksel
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123414304204261913.html

======
jbarciauskas
A friend, who is currently attending Harvard Business, had as his Facebook
status recently, "hoping that Obama's financial bailout includes a golden
parachute from his MBA program." He was a consultant at a Big 4 consulting
firm before going to school, but now even his former company isn't hiring.

People are pounding at the door to get into the top schools, and hardly anyone
can find a way to get out (into a job).

~~~
kqr2
I wonder if the number of applicants to HBS has decreased. If so, it might be
a good time to apply if you are interested.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
It's probably just the opposite. A lot of those people who got laid off are
probably heading back to school, and while it might be hard to get a job now,
the value of having HBS on your resume lasts a lot longer than this recession
will.

~~~
chris11
That's basically what I heard. Basically there's a positive correlation
between unemployment and grad school enrollment. I've under the impression
that your pay over the total time spent at a company can really depend on
starting salary. So college graduates hope to wait out the bad market by going
to grad school. And the unemployed hope to improve their job prospects by
going back to school.

Comic with data from
NFS:<http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1078>

------
ilamont
It's the natural result of an overcapacity of supply and a lack of demand. The
finance sector -- which traditionally hires very aggressively from top
business schools -- has been decimated, and there is a glut of highly
qualified managers who have lost their jobs and/or graduated from B-school
last year, and are still looking. I am not surprised that companies are paring
back recruiting efforts.

In my opinion, this trend bodes well for entrepreneurship. If corporate
America isn't hiring, it's an opportunity for MBAs to come up with a niche to
exploit on their own, or develop new businesses.

~~~
trevelyan
Too bad MBAs don't tend to start businesses. Most programs are feeder streams
for finance and consulting these days.

That's my admittedly non-statistical impression. I'd be very curious to find
out what the actual statistics are and how it compares to the general
population.

